# Reunion Thread Photos



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Hi Guys My computer was a little slow


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Zoey is such a pretty baby


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thanks Kristi I hope we get alot of photos of the chis we haven't seen in awhile


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

She is so pretty, I love her collar too.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awwww pretty wee lady Zoey!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

*Lily dottie simba*


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Since we are in Seattle .... and yes, it RAINS alot ....










On the beach sniffing a fish head ....


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

The boys:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

BRODY!!!! handsome as ever....


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hahah Brody kills me.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Here are my crew visiting some donkeys- some were impressed others not


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Dillon, Daisy and Darla.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Zoey is as ladylike and beautiful as ever 

I love all your crew Michele - but Dottie has completely stolen my heart!

Brody is handsome and studly as ever!!

Pam your boys are gorgeous - I've always loved their coats

Terri - gosh they are gorgeous - they have grown so much I remember Dillon as a little speck before you got him!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww what great photos, Terri LOL it must be dinner time. 
Brody what a doll, I am glad you got him a raincoat. I hope you have one too haha.
Jane that is funny, are they your donkeys?
Pam what a great photo of Bennie and Frankie


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Michele that photo of Dottie and Simba is just adorable. Just love your crew but do have to say Dottie has a little piece of my heart.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Gosh no Kay - that was taken up in Achill Island - 3 chis is plenty the house is full, we won't even take on a stick insect now


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Never enough chis Jane there's always room for another


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

No way Michelle!!! I can just about manage three on a walk when I am on my own - we travel quite a bit too and three is just about it!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Loving seeing all the chis here i havent seen i ages!
We need to keep in touch more.
I miss you all and your babies! xx


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are some pics of the girls......We must keep warm here so the girls have their warm gear ready at all times! Lulubelle loves the fireplace and that is where we can always find her.....and last is the sweet pic I took when Brian was singing to the girls....it was precious and one of those moments you don't ever forget


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Terri, I was thinking the same thing.


Terri said:


> Loving seeing all the chis here i havent seen i ages!
> We need to keep in touch more.
> I miss you all and your babies! xx


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Darlene, lovely photos, I just love your chi rug, and the hats, and the blanket ( have that one too) but of course Dazy and Lulubelle


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

And they soooo love their Daddy, to cute


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

OMG Pam! Beautiful as always, and Darlene... *swoon* Such pretty babies!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OH Darlene those pics are so adorable!
I love that daddy sings to them, that is so so cute!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone....they do really love their daddy! Of course I love all 3! 
I love seeing everyones pics.....they are all so cute and I have missed seeing all those familiar little chi faces


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Reunion Photos *


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww Therese, what great photos. They are sooooo adorable. I am so glad they are getting along well. Little Evie fits right in. I love the quilt. Did you make that one?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Awwww Therese, what great photos. They are sooooo adorable. I am so glad they are getting along well. Little Evie fits right in. I love the quilt. Did you make that one?


thanks Kay
no, but it matches one I made 
I'm very happy to have my Three Musketeers! Evie is just what we needed :love7:


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awww Therese, look at little Evie giving that smooch! So sweet!
Nice to see everyones babies again...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Darlene, that pic of your babies and your hubby singing to them is wayyyyyyyyyyy toooooooooo cute!!!! Love it.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Loving the pics guys


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Dazy Mae said:


> Here are some pics of the girls......We must keep warm here so the girls have their warm gear ready at all times! Lulubelle loves the fireplace and that is where we can always find her.....and last is the sweet pic I took when Brian was singing to the girls....it was precious and one of those moments you don't ever forget


Those hats are darling!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Darlene, that pic of your babies and your hubby singing to them is wayyyyyyyyyyy toooooooooo cute!!!! Love it.


Ahh..thanks 
So how are you all doing here in the Northwest!? Hope you are having a great time and I see little B is ready with his rain gear too!! LOL This has been a rainy Spring-Summer and I hope it warms up soon.
Loved the pics


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Those hats are darling!


Thanks Those little hats really keep their heads warm...they are not crazy about them, but they tolerate them!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow lots of great pics here....Dazy Mae 
your pics are awesome! Jerry's Mom : Omg too much cuteness going on in your home. Zoey, Brody, and well all the other doggy's look wonderful.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

sweet baby tallie, one yr. old now, four pounds.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

She is just adorable chi's R me


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> She is just adorable chi's R me


Thank you, she is such a blessing. So many friends on here helped with advice last year when she was born and prayed for her and Chloe. I am very thankful to have her and Chloe with me. To me she is just perfect, I love her so much.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

all the pics are so cute, its a joy to look at them all.....but the 4th pic of Lynx8456 is over the top sweetness...it is so evident that those 3 love each other


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi and Chibi's more recent pic


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

What a lovely pic Yoshismom


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

nabi said:


> all the pics are so cute, its a joy to look at them all.....but the 4th pic of Lynx8456 is over the top sweetness...it is so evident that those 3 love each other


Thank you ...yes we are blessed that they all love each other and take good care of each other.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

lynx8456 said:


> What a lovely pic Yoshismom


Thank you! It is one of my favorites. Shawn blew it up into a portrait for me on canvas for Christmas


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I love all the pics everyone posted! Miss all you folks and your adorable furries! 

I wasn't able to make it Friday, here's a group shot of my pack...better late than never!










Dakota









Faith









Glory


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow I love this thread!! I'm only on page 5 but had to post. I have not been on the board in so long after everything I went through with my puppies, I just lost heart. I am back though and I see so many familiar faces. It is wonderful. I can't wait to re-get to know everyond .


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I KNEW that was going to happen. I posted when I only had one more page to go lol!!! LOVE ALL the pics.

I do have to ask where those hats came from, were they made for little dogs? I need a couple of those.


----------

